

Radiohead: comScore Doesn't Have a Clue - shayan
http://mashable.com/2007/11/09/radiohead-comscore/

======
shayan
[http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1573841/20071108/radiohead....](http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1573841/20071108/radiohead.jhtml)

------
nextmoveone
I for one paid 40 bucks for the digital release.

~~~
shayan
I thought some people would do that to support the band, good for you

I paid 5$. I figured there are 9 songs, if you get them off iTunes it'll be
9$. But thats when you are going to pay the high prices of the labels right!

And knowing that this time most of their major costs = 0 such as marketing and
distribution, and on top of that they are not paying the high margins to their
label, the 5$ would be more than reasonable to pay them.

PS: my favorites are Nude, and House of Cards

